# 15Gallon (60liter) Tank, how many Kenyi Cichlids?



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi all, as you can tell I'm new to freshwater fish keeping. I recently got a 60 liter (15 gallon) tank and want to get some Kenyi Cichlids. How many can I safely put in my tank?

Sorry if this has been asked and answered already.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

None. Kenyi need a minimum of a 75 gallon tank. Males can get from 6-8 inches long and both sexes have a really bad temper. No mbuna that I know of can be housed happily in a 15 gallon aquarium.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

try shell dwellers


----------



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

Any examples of shell dweller names please? :thumb: :fish:


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

search for 10 gallon shellie pair there are a few names listed there to get you started...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

This site has â€œcookie cutterâ€


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> Cichlid Forum is greatâ€¦


As are the more expereinced members who piont newbies in the right direction here at C-F, as they often don't know were to navigate to here on C-F.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

> Toby_H wrote:
> Cichlid Forum is greatâ€¦
> 
> As are the more expereinced members who piont newbies in the right direction here at C-F, as they often don't know were to navigate to here on C-F.


 :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Toby_H said:
> 
> 
> > Cichlid Forum is greatâ€¦
> ...


  stop it now, you're embarrassing me


----------



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

The fish dealer I'm dealing with thinks it will be ok for 6 cichlids. It was on that recommendation that I bought a 60lt tank. The cichlids they have are in the same size tank.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe for very young juveniles, but six sub-adults will last about a month or two before you are left with one extremely cramped Kenyi.
Kenyi, along with Auratus and Johanni seem to be the favourites of uneducated/unethical sellers; they look stunning and act innocent until they start to grow. And then they kill everything.
I have a small tank with "multies." You often have to find local hobbyists since they're not popular in fish stores. Don't judge them on their appearance - they're really fascinating fish.

kevin


----------



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, then how many Pseudotropheus saulosi in the 15Gallon, because I think that is what this guy sells? The reason I think that is that the fish he's got are all about 2inches long and males are blue and females yellow. Or am I mistaken by the type?


----------



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

or even 6 Aulonocara baenschi maybe?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Could be saulosi, check against the profile here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1
They're all yellow when they're juvenile, and males will turn white before they turn blue with black bars.
But I wouldn't recommend even 1m/3f in a 15 gallon. They normally get to 4+ inches. They will breed and you will be out of room in no time.

Consider some South American dwarfs (like apistogrammas) in a planted tank:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/r ... hp?genus=9
Or shells and sand with Tanganyikan shell dwellers:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/r ... ?genus=108

kevin


----------



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, last question on this topic, I hope.

My 15Gallon's dimensions are as follows.
30cm/12 inches Wide
60cm/24 inches Long
35cm/13 inches High

Still too small for some Pseudotropheus saulosi?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I would say yes. Those are the exact dimensions of my multie tank:


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

probrably...but 1 male and 3 femals might work...if it does work though youll have fry that youll need to get rid of or it will become even more cramped


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

steelers fan said:


> probrably...but 1 male and 3 femals might work...if it does work though youll have fry that youll need to get rid of or it will become even more cramped


I would wait for the opinion of one or more of the moderators before trying something like this. But let it be known that I strongly disagree with the post I quoted. 15 gallons _might_ hold 4 saulosi in horribly cramped, high-stress conditions. Do you really want to start a tank in a scenario where everything going right is a *must* and anything going wrong ruins the whole set up?

If you can spare the space, at least upgrade to a 29 or 38 gallon - they're only one foot longer.

kevin


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i am only giving the proper ratio to a tank that is probrably going to be a reality regardless of whats said.


----------



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

I want to take this opportunity to thank you all for your advice and I think more importantly your patience in dealing with a newbie like myself. Iâ€™ve taken all advice to heart and am still doing research on the matter as to whether or not Iâ€™ll be keeping Cichlids and if so which species.

Ridley25; I don't want to start a tank just to have fish stressed, it's unfair to them and to myself I think. I'm waiting for the right opportunity to upgrade to a larger tank. The info I've received from you with the links to detailed info has been truly insightful. I joined this forum for info and I received it in abundance.

Once again, Thank you all. :thumb:

Don't judge me but, I put 2 goldfish in so long to help cycle the tank. I don't think it's good enough for the "rate my tank" discussion board yet, besides there are no Cichlids in here.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I cycled with fish my first time, too - nice Yellow Labs, at that! (not proud)

There's so much to know and even more to forget or misunderstand. Just posting here, second-guessing your LFS and asking questions puts you off to a better start than most!

Good luck,

kevin


----------



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, I'm not putting Kenyi or Saulosiin the 15Gallon anymore. If I can find any Pelvicachromis pulcher, how many in the 15 if any at all?


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Wozz said:


> Ok, I'm not putting Kenyi or Saulosiin the 15Gallon anymore. If I can find any Pelvicachromis pulcher, how many in the 15 if any at all?


 I think you could get away with a pair in there. *** only kept one of those though and it was in a 46 so you might hold off until someone more educated on that fish gives an opinion.

If that is what you want for sure it is certainly worth a try IMO.


----------



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

Somebody has suggested that I put 6 - 10 Demasoni males in my 15Gallon. This sounds like the making of a Cichlid Death-match to me or am I wrong? 

The tank in question is in my tanks section.


----------



## Demasonian (Oct 23, 2005)

Dear god, I think somebody maybe pulling your chain...6-10 demasoni males, no less, in a 15 gallon would definitely be a death match...it would be a race to see whether poor water quality or their own aggression would be the quickest killer. Demasoni shouldn't be kept in anything less than three feet of length, and at that, I wouldn't keep them in anything less than four feet with lots of rock and no fewer than 12 fish.

As stated above, 15 gallons is just too small for any mbuna to live in once they are a couple of months old. A single species of shell dwellers is your best bet if you're set on african cichlids...multis, similis etc in trios or pairs...


----------



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

Pulling my chain or trying to turn me into a mass murderer? Wonder if he's not just trying to get rid of problematic tank setup at home?


----------



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anybody know where I can start looking for some Apistogramma's in South Africa? Ideally I want to get Apistgramma Cacatuoides. Every LFS I know of look at me as if I come from some strange planet when I ask about them. I want to get 1 male and 3 female for the 15 Gallon until I can upgrade to a big tank.
Any ideas are welcome, including criticism.


----------



## Wozz (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, good news to everyone who's heart I stopped with this post and all my stupid questions. I'm moving into my new house next year September and it is big enough for me to get some big tanks. Now don't worry everyone, I'll start with a 29 Gallon or 38 Gallon and only once that it running smooth will I get a new one. 
Again thanks to everyone who have helped guide me into not being a mass murderer of Cichlids.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wozz said:


> I'm moving into my new house next year September and it is big enough for me to get some big tanks. Now don't worry everyone, I'll start with a 29 Gallon or 38 Gallon and only once that it running smooth will I get a new one.


Congrats on the new place. You should know that conventional wisdom holds that bigger tanks are actually easier to maintain, since any water chemistry problems that may arise are more diluted, and fish incompatibility issues can be lessened as the fish (could) have more room to hide.

Start thinking 90, 125 or 180. It can't hurt to plan...that's what I've been doing for almost 2 years!

kevin


----------

